# ارجو التكرم من الاعضاء المحترمين فى الرد على هذا الطلب؟؟؟؟



## اسامه اوزو (3 يناير 2009)

*اولا ان اسمى اسامه اسامه خريج 2008 قسم الفلزات من هندسه السويس للبترول والتعددين


اتمنى لو فى اى واحد فيكم او اى شخص نت الناس المحترمه اللى فى المنتدى يقدر يجيبلى او ينزل دليل عناوين الشركات الخاصه بمجال التعدين فى مصر 


وياريت اى شخص عنده اى عنوان ينزله





واتمنى ياجماعه ان اللى يعرف عناوين شركات ومكاتب ال inspection برده ياريت يكتبها 






وجزاكم الله عنى وعن كل انسان هيوصله هذا الكلام خير الجزاء*


----------



## هانى شرف الدين (8 يناير 2009)

تقريبا كل الشركات الشغالة في مجال البترول والتعدين في مصر اتمني انها تساعدكم في ايجاد فرصة عمل وربنا يوفقنا جميعا​


----------



## goodzeelaa (17 يناير 2009)

ازيك يا بشمهندس اسامه
مبروك علي التخرج يا ريس و ربنا يكرمك ان شاء الله
اول هام انتا دلوقتي خريج فلزات ايه الي جابك للتعددين
انتوا في الكليه دارسين كورسات لحام جامده جد او يا سلام لو انتا مشروع تخرجك في اللحام يبقي زي الفل

بص يا ريس مكاتب الانسبكشن الموجده في مصر حاليا و ليها اسم يعني

مكتب detection عمارات العبور عماره رقم33 أ من ناحيه كوبري الفنجري
الاكاديميه المصريه للحام
و فيه في اسكندريه مكتب اسموا انسبكتا بس مش فاكر فين بالضبط ممكن تتصل بالدليل

و لو انتا عاوز تضبط نفسك في اللحام
في كورس في مركز بحوث و تطوير الفلزات في حلوان
اسمو
international welding engineer
الكورس دهممتاز جدا جدا تابع للجمعيه الدوليه للحام IIW
ده مدتوا ثلاث شهور بس خلاصه
وفيه كورسات كتير بس انتا ابدئ بالليفلات و لو عاوز تاخد الكورس ده يكون جميل

ممكن تنزل تقدم في شركه كهروميكا (محطات كهرباء) 3 شارع سلولي - ميدان المساحه- الدقي وربنا يوسع رزقه عليك و علينا
اخوك المهندس - سامح امين
هندسه تعدين و فلزات اسيوط - 2006
Inspector engineer
Vincotte International Middle East L.L.C
Abu- Dhabi-- U.A.E


----------



## 2M.ELdin (10 يونيو 2009)

بسم الله والسلام عليكم جميعا 
احب اضيف الى كلام الزميل الكريم بعض المعلومات عن مكاتب الانسبكشن بمصرولعلها تفيد ان شاء الله.
هما حوالى 6 مكاتب بمصر انا اعرف منهم 4 ( quality control& inspecta&reco&
انسبكتا فعلا كان فى اسكندريه ولاكن دلوقتى هو فى مصر الجديده ميدان سانت فطيمه نمره 9 وده الايمل بتاعه
[email protected]
ده لانى شغال مع مكتب انسبكتا ده لان المكتب ممكن يديك الكورسات وتشتغل معاه
وكل المكاتب بتدى الليفلات وتشتغل معاهم مقابل عد محدد المده 
وهحاول المره الجايه اجيب لك بقيت عنوين المكاتب وعناوينهم
بس وربنا يوفقك


----------



## vetco_606 (6 أغسطس 2009)

السلام عليكم
ارجو ان يفيدك ماسأقترحه عليك رغم اني لست بخريج هندسه الا انني قد عملت بشركه انسبيكشن عالميه وهي tuboscope vetco international والشركه بالقاهره بالقطاميه بجوار اداره شركه الحفر المصريه الصينيهECDC بالضبط بجوار كارته طرق السويس القديم تحديدا وهذه الشركه دائمه التعطش للشباب غير انها من الشركات الممتازه بمجال الانسبكشن خاصه للخريجين الجدد وتعمل بالاتيtubular inspection-ndt and load testing services وكمان للتواصل معاهم ممكن [email protected]انصحك تاخد فيها فترتك وبعدها طبيعي هتلاقي عروض متقدمه من شركات اخري بره بمرتبات كويسه وربنا معاك كمان الشركه بتاهلك وتسلحك بكورسات كتير وانا مش بعملهم دعايا لانهم مشوني اصلا بعد موسطتي ماتت هههه اصلي كنت وسطه بس انت الحمد لله سلاحك علمك فربنا يوفقك علي فكره هي احسن شركه انسبيكشن في مصر بغض عما فعلوه ولنا الله وربنا يوفقك ياجميل وكمان ممكن تعمل سيرش علي شركات زي جالف والمنصوري وسيتكور وخلي سيتكور في المؤخره لانها مصريه وانت فاهم


----------



## محمد ابن السادات (5 مارس 2010)

*التمديدات الكهربيه*

اولا اود ان اشكر ادارة الملتقى على الاستقبال الرائع


----------



## محمد ابن السادات (5 مارس 2010)

ثانيا اود ان اعرف بعض المعلومات عندخول وخروج كهرباء الضغط المرتفع من المحولات


----------



## كابوكي سكر (11 يوليو 2010)

شيء رائع تبادل المعلومات مع بعض


----------



## abouelhana (28 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أرجوا من سيادتكم لو حد عنده معلومات عن عنوان وتليفون مكتب يونسبكت ياريت يفيدني
وجزاكم الله خيرا
مهندس / هاني نبيل

level II for N.D.T
UT - RT - PT - MT


----------



## غيث هادي عباس علي (1 مارس 2011)

*****


----------

